# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Cycle advice

## MAU5

Hey everyone, I'm about to start my next cycle and was hoping to get some input from the well experienced... Stats: 6"3' 200lbs @ 9% BF (I'm naturally a really skinny guy). Diet is in check, lifting for 4 years straight (6yrs on and off due to injuries) goal is to get some lean hard gains. Previous cycle exp: 1) sus250/var 12weeks 2) Test c/var 14weeks Proposed cycle: 1-12 testosterone enanthate 600 mg week 1-12 armadex .25 mg eod (if needed) 1-4 Turanabol 60mg ED 1-14 HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - - 500 ius' week (day before each pin) 9-14 anavar 60 mg day first four weeks then bump to 80 mg last 2 weeks 9-14 proviron 75 mg day PCT 15-18 clomid 100/50/50/50 nolva 40/40/20/20 I know this probably needs some tweaking and that's why I'm here. Open to any feedback you may have. Thanks!

----------


## redz

Cycle doesnt look too bad how old are you?

----------


## shootmovecommunicate

So, I'm turning 24 tomorrow, I'm 6'0'' 238lbs. at 15%. Right now I'm on the Paleo diet with a few additions for dairy and bread on my carb load days. I've been a weightlifter my entire life and decided to make the turn to bodybuilding 4 years ago. I was doing well until an Afghanistan deployment got in the way and I injured my legs. But, I'm right back at it again, and I reached a point where I've plateaued on 3 body parts (arms (bis and tris), lats, and legs (quads and hams)). I'm starting a cycle at the end of the month and I'd just like some insight, and pros and cons. The cycle is as follows:
Test 400- 2cc's a week for the first 6 weeks
Decca- 400mgs a week for 10 weeks
Sustanon 250 - 2cc's a week for last 6 weeks
Dianabol - 30mgs a day, 6 days a week for 8 weeks

N2Guard (*****************.com) and Milk Thistle will be taken daily
Nolvadex and liquidex will be on hand, and taken during PCT along with Bridge from (*****************.com) in place of hCG .

----------


## swolehead

> So, I'm turning 24 tomorrow, I'm 6'0'' 238lbs. at 15%. Right now I'm on the Paleo diet with a few additions for dairy and bread on my carb load days. I've been a weightlifter my entire life and decided to make the turn to bodybuilding 4 years ago. I was doing well until an Afghanistan deployment got in the way and I injured my legs. But, I'm right back at it again, and I reached a point where I've plateaued on 3 body parts (arms (bis and tris), lats, and legs (quads and hams)). I'm starting a cycle at the end of the month and I'd just like some insight, and pros and cons. The cycle is as follows:
> Test 400- 2cc's a week for the first 6 weeks
> Decca- 400mgs a week for 10 weeks
> Sustanon 250 - 2cc's a week for last 6 weeks
> Dianabol - 30mgs a day, 6 days a week for 8 weeks
> 
> N2Guard (*****************.com) and Milk Thistle will be taken daily
> Nolvadex and liquidex will be on hand, and taken during PCT along with Bridge from (*****************.com) in place of hCG.


please start your own thread and everyone will be more then happy to help you

----------

